
Show HN: World class unlimited email hosting for all your domains from $4/month - dejan
https://www.migadu.com
======
tombrossman
This looks pretty slick and well done for having a comprehensive FAQ section
and plenty of info which answered most of my questions.

For me, email is the 'master key' for most of my online accounts (because
password resets are done via email so if your email account is compromised an
attacker can quickly leverage access to other services) and email security is
top priority. I didn't see anything about using two-factor authentication with
this service - is it available?

Also, your site only supports obsolete HTTPS protocols. TLS 1.0 and SSLv3. You
should drop SSL 3 and enable support for TLS 1.2. Here's a test you can run
with feedback and resources to learn more about secure configurations:
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=migadu.com&s=...](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=migadu.com&s=91.121.157.186&latest)

~~~
matt_wulfeck
I was also discouraged to see there was no 2fa option. Email is simply too
important. One of the reasons I stick with gmail is because I know Google
hires some of the best security people in the world and takes it very
seriously. They also support 2fa and other security measures.

~~~
rovr138
On the other hand, unless you use their paid service or you know someone, you
don't really have many options to get in touch with them.

~~~
Whitestrake
Even if you're paying for G Suite, my experience has been that it's tough to
get a hold of a human Googler.

------
jonathonf
While looking through I noticed this from the latest changelog post:

> Until the end of November, you can use the discount code NOVEMBERRAIN to get
> 50% off any Migadu plan, permanently. Offer is valid only for new upgrades.

$2 per month is pretty good, or it makes the 'standard' plan roughly the same
as non-discounted 'mini'.

Not entirely sure yet where you enter this code so I sent them a question.

\--edit

Very quick response from the team.

You have to upgrade once first, then apply the code via Account > Coupons. So,
upgrade to a monthly mini, apply the code, then upgrade to the plan you're
after (the initial $5 will be subtracted from a yearly code if you select
one). The code should apparently remain active no matter what once it's
applied.

~~~
prashnts
I couldn't figure how to apply the coupon though. It says that the coupon has
been applied, but I am charged 48 usd for the Mini/Yearly plan.

~~~
thecabinet
I contacted their support and got several replies very quickly. Looks like
they kind of slapped together the coupon thing. You can't apply the coupon
until after you switch to a paid plan, so it doesn't take affect until the
next billing cycle. But Dejan from Migadu was really helpful, and I expect
they'd refund half of your first bill if you want it.

~~~
prashnts
Yeah, I contacted the support and I got quick reply from Dejan that they will
refund half of the bill.

I just noticed that the support email was marked as spam by outlook.com
(weird, since I'd already marked the invoice and other emails from Migadu as
"Not Spam").

~~~
jeddf
Yeah outlook is doing the same to me, keeps marking migadu emails as spam
despite corrections as well as from my newly-setup-on-migadu domain.

Just upgraded to paid though, hoping it'll sort itself out in time.

~~~
TheGrumpyBrit
That's a bit of a red flag to me. If they can't deliver their own mail to the
inbox, how am I supposed to trust them with mine?

~~~
dejan
That's fine with us. Nevertheless, I am not sure you appreciate or fully
understand how email works. If outlook is marking as spam a valid, DKIM
authenticated email, with a correct SPF from a server with excellent
reputation of 99/100 (SenderScore) and good domain reputation...who is to
blame?

Everyone is quick to jump and blame the small guy. :) Our reputation score is
actually better than some of the largest email providers because of our low
volume and individual verification.

~~~
dejan
@TheGrumpyBrit - I am sorry, did not meant to imply you did not know about the
email internals.

I agree with you, but in the end, if all of those are correct on our side, it
simply can be the spam filter on the other side. It is not only the sender who
decides the deliverability :)

We do not use any tracking pixels.

Btw. Any suggestion is more than welcome and highly appreciated! Thank you for
looking at Migadu!

------
alexggordon
I think one of the things I appreciated most about this service is the
drawbacks[0] section. I've started to look for this section in major JS
frameworks[1] as well as other SASS/PASS services when I'm evaluating them and
I've found them all immensely helpful.

[0]
[https://www.migadu.com/en/drawbacks.html](https://www.migadu.com/en/drawbacks.html)

[1]
[https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/comparison.html](https://vuejs.org/v2/guide/comparison.html)

~~~
marcamillion
Yes, same here.

I was surprised actually. I do usually see this in some FOSS projects, but
never in a commercial project.

It was actually quite refreshing.

------
d2p
Sounded interesting, but it seems abit misleading to me.. The title says
"unlimited" and the page says:

> We do not count your domains, mailboxes, gigabytes or teeth.

yet the pricing page says:

> up to 100 outgoing emails per day

Even the most expensive plan says 2000. I'm not saying it's unreasonable, but
it's certainly not unlimited in that respect.

~~~
dejan
Hi, thank you for your comments. It depends how you look at it. All email
services have limits. However, the limits we set are more as a protection for
ourselves and our users.

We have to deal with spammers, phishing attacks etc. We diversify based on the
actual, realistic needs of the organisation. For instance, a startup of 3
would not need to send 500 emails a day, that is a clear red flag. In practice
we have yet to have a case of a user reaching those limits. Thanks again!

~~~
marcamillion
I appreciate the fact that you guys made product decisions, but this statement
was a little red-flag to me:

> For instance, a startup of 3 would not need to send 500 emails a day, that
> is a clear red flag.

There are many startups that do cold outreach, via cold emailing, that could
do roughly 500 emails per day. I am not sure how typical this is, but as
someone that has started doing sending cold emails as a direct sales tool, it
seems to me that you just haven't had any customers like that yet.

If you do though, don't assume they are spammers.

~~~
TheGrumpyBrit
If you're sending 500 unsolicited emails a day, you're spamming. "Cold
outreach" sounds very much like a nice way of saying "Spamming" to me, and I
wouldn't want to share a mail server with you.

For me, the bigger red flag is the response you got - I would expect a
reputable mail provider to make it abundantly clear that the behaviour you
describe is not welcome on their service.

~~~
marcamillion
I hear you. The term 'spamming' is quite subjective.

Either way, the fact of the matter is sending cold emails is actually a
powerful way to build sales -- there is a simple reason so many people do it,
it works.

Like it or not, many startups do it.

So I was simply pointing this out for the OP's benefit.

~~~
TheGrumpyBrit
There's an equally simple reason why they do it from botnets or hacked mail
servers. It's illegal in many places, and its a great way to get your mail
host blacklisted. There is no benefit whatsoever for OP to allow spamming
through his service.

------
notheguyouthink
I've been looking for a personal email provider to migrate away from Gmail to.
I was assuming Fastmail, because i've heard many good things about them.

Can anyone more "in the know" compare this product to Fastmail for a simple
personal email solution?

Note i don't care about most features, including custom domains. In fact, i'm
not even sure i'll use a custom domain since that just increases the attack
vector to my email. I just primarily want simple, reliable, and secure email.

~~~
notheguyouthink
As a self-reply, i will say that Migadu having a permanent free tier is very
nice. Not that i intend to use it exactly, but knowing that if i go broke and
homeless, still having the same "internet contact address" is useful to me.

Not that the pricing is likely to ever be an issue (knock on wood), but i'm a
planner.. of sorts.

~~~
OrwellianChild
Just understand that there is a large risk to a service that has a free tier
as its draw. Free accounts have resource demands that cost money. If the
company becomes insolvent, your "permanent" account ceases to exist. Fastmail
is appealing to many in part because it is a paid service. Regardless of the
number of users, the service remains funded and will continue to exist.
(Unlike the many startup services that have been pulled due to depletion of
investor funds or user loss.)

~~~
notheguyouthink
Good point!

------
gkya
This is how I do email:

\- Use my domain providers 1GB mailbox.

\- IMAP on the phone, POP3 on the PC.

\- I'm currently not subscribed to any high-volume mailing lists, and won't
unless I'm a very active contributor. The only lists I follow is the announce
lists from GNU, OpenBSD and FreeBSD. You don't need to subscribe in order to
post to many email lists.

\- Pop my mail into my computer, use procmail to check for spam & virus
(spamassassin, clamav), sort likely spam into spam mailbox, non-spam into
inbox, rest to /dev/null (spamassassin score>5 and/or clamav virus check
positive). If I'm on any moderate-or-high-volume lists, sort them into
different mailboxes (most the content there is not sent to me, so no need to
have them in front of me every time I look at my inbox).

\- My inbox receives many updates from services and newsletters I'm subscribed
to. I delete most mail from those if I won't have to return to them (e.g. a
message about an event next week, I add the event to my agenda if I'm
participating, and delete the mail; copy the relevant text to my agenda if
necessary).

\- Report to spamassassin and delete any message that escaped it and made it
to my inbox.

\- Check spam every-so-often, report ham and move to inbox, delete the rest.

\- Use a combination of mpop, msmtp, procmail, spamassassin, clamav, Rmail,
Org-Mode and mairix to get all this going (K9 mail on Android for IMAP there).
Sounds complex, but isn't, nowadays I've tuned my setup to be pleasing. The
only thing I'd like to do in future is to do POP, SMTP, sorting and search in
Emacs instead of through all those programs.

One shortcoming of my setup is that once I pop my mail, I can't view it on
mobile anymore. That's something I can fix (maybe there's an app for Android
that can read local mail in the SD card), but I haven't had a problem up until
now. And no, I'm not a unix-vintage-guy or whatnot, this setup is practical
and pleasing to use (at least in my case), and I own all my mail the moment I
pop it from my server, and nobody has a copy of it. If it's not on your disks,
you don't own it.

~~~
maccard
This is why I don't host my own email. I pay a provider that I trust to do all
of this for me.

~~~
gkya
Neither do I host my mail, I just fetch it from the server. Even if you have
your mail kept _up there somewhere_ , you still have to do all this (grouping,
spam reporting, ham-checking [i.e. mail you want to read that went into spam
folder], getting rid of unwanted mail, managing subscriptions, etc.), but the
differences are (a) you don't get to decide which software does all that, (b)
you have to use a half-arsed interface to configure groups, filters, etc., and
(c) an attacker with your login can get at all your past messages whereas in
my setup all he gets is what I didn't fetch yet. All I did was configure the
software once (a couple days on-and-off hacking), and I saved myself from
those disadvantages and spared ~$30 per year (used to use FastMail).

------
artemist
If you are wondering about jurisdiction, according to their FAQ they are in
Switzerland, and according to geoip their servers are hosted by OVH in France.

~~~
jonasvp
Their web server or the actual email servers?

~~~
artemist
Strangely, both seem to use the same IP addresses (Maybe there is a load
balancer there?) So, as far as I know, both are in France.

------
2ion
Interestingly, they use the Nodejs-based Haraka MTA instead of a more
conservative choice like Postfix or Exim. I wonder what exact advantages they
traded in more mature and certainly not much less performant software in for?

A very good and even cheaper alternative to this service I can recommend is
mailbox.org, run by German IT service specialist Heinlein. They deliver a full
OpenXchange setup (mail, calendar, contacts) with custom domain, 3 different
mail aliases and additional + aliases and good privacy policy for 1€/month.
They are very realiable (using a more conservative MTA, postfix), and the
company is mature. They provide better value for money than migadu.com just by
looking at it.

~~~
samat
If I recall correctly, they have some laughable storage limits like 250
megabytes. Not a big fan of storing all my email locally and doing backups
myself + no mobile search. So 1990ish, in my opinion.

~~~
2ion
2G storage for mailboxes. Search via IMAP sucks for pretty much all hosted
IMAP I tried, only time it worked decently was when I was messing around via a
self-hosted Dovecot and configured indexing manually.

------
deftnerd
When you go to add your payment card, there is a barely noticeable dropdown
box to select your plan, which defaults to the medium tier plan.

I just wanted to add the card and then go to another page to sign up for the
very small $4 a month plan, but ended up being charged $17 immediately.

Love the service concept, love their FAQ and apparent expertise, but hate that
they did that.

~~~
dejan
Hello, dejan from Migadu here. Sorry about that. It is an oversight on our
side. We intended that dropdown as an aid, not a dark pattern. We'll get it
rethought. Thank you for bringing it up!

------
cyberferret
Seems like a cool solution for guys like me who have about 7 or 8 email
domains to keep track of.

Also, thanks for pointing out that GMail also has a daily cap on sending
emails out. I've never ever come close to it, but never realised there is a
cap on their service.

~~~
herbst
May i ask why you not simply redirect all your emails to a single inbox?

~~~
cyberferret
As another user pointed out - I use the separate email addresses for separate
side projects. Some have additional team members on the domain, some have just
me.

I used to try and run them all under one email client, but it got messy to try
and keep replies separate and coming from the correct domain address (for
support and marketing queries etc.). Also, trying to run one inbox on mobile
was achievable, but tricky.

I like having each web app domain in a totally separate, sandboxed inbox.
Occasionally I delegate the handling of a particular inbox to another team
member for a week or two while I am either away or working on a project, so it
is nice to be able to attach/detach an Inbox from my conscious management
whenever I like.

------
dotscott
I've been using these guys now for about a month - fantastic customer service
and the ui is stupidly simple. They're doing one thing and doing it well,can't
recommend them enough

~~~
dejan
Thank you! Very appreciated!

------
nkcmr
Is there any plan to support two-factor authentication?

~~~
dejan
Hi, not at the moment, but we will bring it up for discussion! May I ask why
do you consider it a worthy addition? Thank you!

~~~
incongruity
As another commenter said above, email security is crucial given the number of
sites and services that rely on email for password resets.

I can't imagine switching to an email provider that didn't use 2FA for that
very reason.

~~~
brightball
Second that.

------
eximius
I just want to echo that 2FA should be your next highest priority. I love
everything I see otherwise.

Having the ability to integrate TOTP or U2F (or both) would make this my go to
recommendation for, well, everyone.

------
aswerty
I understand why you put in the drawbacks section, I know that kind of anti-
marketing can work. But it's a little too honest - nobody wants to read that
their emails might end up as junk mail. Maybe be a bit more vague. Or if
you're not significantly worse than your competitors on that front it's a bit
misleading if you're disclaiming it as a drawback.

Also, when you open up a link in the menu as a new tab (via middle mouse
button) the current tab becomes unusable due to the loading icon you overlay.
Very annoying!

And finally - it'd be good to have a demo of the web client without having to
register. Because that's essentially what most people will be paying for since
email plumbing is pretty standard across providers.

~~~
dejan
Thank you for the input! I see your point and thank you for it! Honestly,
we're not trying to play any marketing tricks, but rather give all help
possible in order to decide whether it works for the interesting parties.
Surely, we've got to trim down and brush off a lot of things.

The mail going to junk is an unfortunate reality, there are never any
guarantees with any mail service, and especially with new services. We've
already had the big ones play muscles on us several times.

Thank you for reporting the new tab bug, will be fixed!

The webmail / ui demo is coming up too. Thank you for suggesting it!

~~~
protomikron
I really appreciate that and further think you are on the right track with
honesty (drawbacks, etc.), as people get more and more immune to marketing
bullshit.

> We've already had the big ones play muscles on us several times.

Without calling names, can you elaborate on that?

~~~
dejan
We've had our servers blacklisted for "low traffic" and completely legit,
authenticated emails marked as Spam. Completely new IPs with 100/100
reputation were blacklisted just because they were not known from before. To
get us off from their lists we were in for a web of problems. It is all rigged
against the small hosters. If you are a bigger one, you can just get directly
in touch. I was personally all for the idea of running own mail servers, but
after the experience so far, would say good luck with that. Unfortunate
though.

------
splitbrain
For everyone else wondering what the catch is: the number of outgoing mails is
limited (100/day for the $4 tier).

~~~
tracker1
Which for someone with several hobby domains, but one person is fine... the
standard tier isn't a huge expense either.

~~~
cmdrfred
Also if that is a concern for you, a postfix server on a $5 digital ocean
droplet will allow you to send any number of emails.

~~~
tracker1
Then it becomes my job to keep said system, anti-spam settings, etc updated...
I don't want to do that work... Frankly if I didn't have to work for a living,
I'd start a new open-source mail system that didn't suck.

I typically don't send more than 40 emails a day. But have several domains I
would like to have email for... paying $10/address is a bit steep to say the
least for that use case.

~~~
cmdrfred
Here's my anti spam solution. I created an entire domain for it with a catch
all address. When I sign up for a service I use service-name@domain.com, if I
get a lot of spam I reject mail for that address at the server.

You are paying for convenience here.

------
awill
Just switched over my Google hosted domains to this. I really only need email,
so GSuite is overkill. Why does my throw away email address need a
youtube/calendar/google+ account...... I actually originally switched from my
old gmail address to my GApps email, but Google ruined it by making GApp
accounts inferior. You can't do tons of stuff (Family Library is just 1
example), so I switched back. I use my gmail account as a webclient for my
other accounts (pop/smtp).

I got Google apps when it launched and was a great free option. Now they're
removed free accounts, and even on the grandfathered free accounts, they don't
let you add new domains anymore... I really just have 1 important account, and
unimportant ones for hobby domains, so this is a great option for me. I
considered PO Box for my important account, but for now, I'll just try this
for all my domains.

I really like the simplicity. I sent some test emails: Google and my work's
exchange correctly get the email. outlook.com flagged as spam. I only have 2
concerns. 1, they need 2FA ASAP (which they've acknowledged), and 2, how long
will these guys be around. How many employees are there, how much investment.
It would suck if 12 months from now they shut down. It would be a scramble to
move something as important as email. Rather than shutdown, most companies in
these types of businesses up the price, remove features from the cheaper plans
etc...there's no promise of price lock-in here, but since that's their market,
I suspect they're aware of the effect a price increase might have.

------
rcdmd
Fantastic. I just set it up on a personal domain using AWS Route53. My first
message was sent to Gmail and did not go to spam. It was my first time using
"TXT" records and took a total of about 45seconds to sign up.

------
napum
It was very easy to setup. I like the interface. My only complaint is the
annoying signature that I can't figure out how to remove[0]. It doesn't appear
to be listed in the settings.

[0] [https://i.imgur.com/512ZG2F.png](https://i.imgur.com/512ZG2F.png)

~~~
jonasvp
This seems to be on the free plan only (see pricing plan). Which makes sense
to me - if you're not paying, you might as well be advertising.

~~~
napum
Ah, that explains it. Thanks.

------
ape4
I don't know how good the service is... but the clean design of the site is
appealing.

------
ce0311
This comes at the perfect time for me since I plan to move the mess of 4
domains with about 12 email mailboxes for projects, private and my family to a
single more reliable service. Right now its on some Google Apps free tier from
back when it was free and a cheapskate VPS hoster with terrible spam
reputation and customer support.

Just signed up for the mini plan and if it does in fact give me about 15
somewhat reliable email mailboxes for just 48$ a year I'll be a happy
customer. With the 50% off it's a steal compared to other services, especially
with my number of mailboxes.

~~~
brightball
Seriously, take a look at Zoho.

~~~
ce0311
Zoho definitely seems to offer more but at a way higher price because I'm
billed by mailboxes/users it seems. Thing is all my 12 mailboxes together over
4 domains send maybe 150 mails a month overall. So low traffic, but multiple
domains and mailboxes used by two or three people - simply to keep email from
different places and for different purposes across 10 devices automatically
sorted by mailbox. It's why I've been using a small VPS in the past but
running my own mailserver is a pain to keep up to date, secure and spam free.

And Zoho has too many features I wouldn't use, I really just need a few
(hopefully) reliable and (somewhat) secure IMAP capable inboxes which can be
accessed by 10 different stationary and mobile devices.

------
encoderer
I've not spent any time thinking about pricing for email SaaS targeting
consumers but a few quick thoughts:

\- You have to have a _lot_ of subscribers to make $4/month amount to real
money. Also, churn is higher. My SaaS service Cronitor used to offer a
$6.99-turned-9.99 plan targeted at individuals and churn rates on that plan is
literally 10x higher than our $25 tier.

\- If being cheap is your thing, and I'm willing to spend $50/mo for business
email, do I feel comfortable going with the people who are competing primarily
on price?

As a datapoint, We use Pobox.com for Cronitor.

~~~
dejan
Thank you for your comments. However, Migadu is not intended to be "cheap".
That is not the selling point of it.

We used to use Google Apps for multiple domains for our starup projects, ideas
etc. Switching between these multiple accounts was becoming ridiculous and
complex. Then, they made it $5 per account. We actually had many addresses but
only two users. Our total cost of that would be measured in hundreds of $
which def would not be worth it.

What I personally dislike regarding other services is that they claim storage
as one of the most important selling points but then do not account for the
price drop per GB. Since GMail for work launched (2006?), the cost per GB
dropped more than sixty fold: [http://www.mkomo.com/cost-per-gigabyte-
update](http://www.mkomo.com/cost-per-gigabyte-update)

Any update in price? Nope. And then, the price of Google Apps (Gmail) are
global. We have clients in Zimbabwe for instance. $5 per month per account is
not the same as it would be in the US. Yet if a company from Zimbabwe uses a
@gmail address, it won't be taken serious.

Migadu is profitable since a while ago, and real money is relative. We're not
after exits and TechCrunch, just doing what we like and hacking at it daily.
:) Pays the bills. Ironically, we are also in Switzerland, where living
expenses are among the highest in the world.

Thanks for the assertions though! :)

~~~
encoderer
I agree that your pricing model is more user-friendly and it's more inline
with your cost model (mailboxes are free to provide). It's why I clicked on
it. I spent about 3 minutes given my browser history, looking at your homepage
and pricing page. What I absorbed, after seeing your HN "email from $4/mo" and
then your homepage, was that this was primarily about being cheap. Maybe I'm
an outlier, but that seemed to be the message you were sending me.

And I totally understand you're not trying to "Tech Crunch", I think a SaaS is
a great side business -- i've done this myself -- but also the only way to
ensure stability of a project over long term is for it to provide financial
rewards inline with effort.

Also, I definitely should've added: Congrats on shipping.

~~~
dejan
Thank you! Very appreciated!

------
samat
As far as I see you don't support Apple's native email push notifications,
which is the exact reason I switched from Gmail to FastMail.

Are you planning to implement that feature?

~~~
samat
A great service, netherless.

There should be more independent email providers out there, not just google,
ms,yahoo,apple and behemoths alike.

~~~
criddell
I agree 100%. I just wish I could take the gmail interface and use it to
manage my mail on my server. It's the UI that keeps me on Google for email.

------
alecsmart1
Looks great. Do you have any screenshots for the webmail? I couldn't find any
on the site.

~~~
prashnts
I signed up today. It's pretty slick.

[http://imgur.com/a/Xt4CQ](http://imgur.com/a/Xt4CQ)

~~~
lxst
Looks like they are using Rainloop
([https://www.rainloop.net/](https://www.rainloop.net/)) with a customized
skin.

~~~
PanMan
I'm a bit suprised: While Rainloop seems to the most modern opensource webmail
client I could find (and I did do some research), from their github: _This is
NOT a stable version of RainLoop Webmail. It's not recommended to use in
production environment._ From my own testing there are certainly still a few
bugs. Interesting they go with this for their primary webmail.

~~~
tyingq
If they are using the AGPL community version of Rainloop, that might also pull
in some obligations they aren't meeting.

AGPL is pretty viral, even for a web app.

------
jamroom
Are there plans for providing an API for creating mailboxes/domains? We
previously used Mailgun for mailboxes (back when they still provided them) and
ever since they discontinued mailbox support we've been looking for a solid
mailbox provider that can handle any number of domains, mailboxes and aliases.

~~~
brightball
Have you checked out Zoho? They are free for up to 25 accounts per domain.

~~~
jamroom
Thank you!

------
mxuribe
I've been testing fastmail recently via their free trial (for my eventual
migration away from google apps/domain)...so seeing some up and coming
competition is always healthy; gives us more choices in the future. I wish
these guys plenty of luck, as we need more options just like these guys!
Cheers!

------
goatsi
Is it possible to setup a catch-all address or does each new email address on
a domain need to be manually created?

~~~
prashnts
Yeah, it is. Regex is supported too.

------
intrasight
Is it possible and does it make sense to migrate old emails from GMail to
Migadu?

~~~
jonathonf
Possible, yes (`imapsync` makes it easy). Does it make sense? Depends on you.

~~~
rovr138
Been migrating a few accounts using impasync. It works great for it.

------
brandon272
What is the backup and redundancy strategy? It has some mention of backups and
maintaining copies of deleted emails for you, but what happens if the specific
server your account is on suffers catastrophic failure?

~~~
michael9292
Hi, thank you for your question. We do hourly incremental backups on external
servers.

------
zonywhoop
Are there any plans to allow people to utilize an API to create and manage
accounts or forwards? If not, this would be awesome feature given how you
bill.

~~~
anilgulecha
Same question. The "unlimited" domains would be very useful in some scenarios
where I'd like many domains to simply act as email forwarders (rather than
storage)

------
mstade
Anyone here used Fastmail but migrated to this service, and able to provide a
more detailed comparison?

I'm happy with Fastmail, but Migadu's pricing is very appealing...

~~~
tyingq
I would put Migadu more in the hobby category...they seem pretty upfront about
their drawbacks:
[https://www.migadu.com/en/drawbacks.html](https://www.migadu.com/en/drawbacks.html)

If you have a domain where those drawbacks aren't showstoppers, you might also
look at Yandex hosted email. Can't beat the price (free), it has decent
storage (10GB) and the limit for sending is 500/day[1].

See:
[https://domain.yandex.com/domains_add/](https://domain.yandex.com/domains_add/)

[1][https://yandex.com/support/mail/spam/sending-
limits.xml](https://yandex.com/support/mail/spam/sending-limits.xml)

~~~
dx034
Those drawbacks are also valid for any other small provider. Fastmail also has
the problem of mails classified as spam. Really any service except the biggest
3-4 have occasional reputation problems.

The difference is just that Migadu is honest about it.

------
Zekio
Really wish you could give a display name for an alias in the UI so you can
use more random aliases for services and still know easily where it belongs

~~~
dejan
Note taken! Thank you!

------
jazoom
I love how fast the website is.

------
sadikaya
This looks great, moved a couple of my domains and looking forward to test it
out.

Does anyone know if forwarded e-mails count as outgoing e-mails?

~~~
dejan
Thank you for giving us a spin. They do (via aliases / catchalls).

------
Igor_kh
I would say that reliability is not perfect so far. I'm getting timeout error
on IMAP and webmail

------
veritas213
Tried to signup but getting errors. Tried to send message via contact me page
and the page crashed.

Not very comforting.

~~~
dejan
We've been overwhelmed by the interest. Thank you guys for all the interest
and great comments! We're re-adjusting our infrastructure to deal with the
demand. The site and infrastructure is a bit suffering today, but we're hard
at work and get all ready during the day.

------
skartik
Anybody got it working with cloudflare? Support is helping me but there are
some setup problems

~~~
jaflo
I got it to work, what step are you stuck on?

~~~
skartik
SPF

~~~
awill
I got it working with Cloudflare add a TXT record under name, enter (without
quotes) '@' under key, enter (without quotes) 'v=spf1 a mx
include:spf.migadu.com ~all'

You must delete all other SPF TXT entries (so if you were previously on google
hosted, delete the Google SPF record.

~~~
skartik
Thanks. The support also helped me out, now it is working.

------
grakic
Do you accept PayPal payments?

~~~
jonathonf
They don't currently - they use Stripe for card handling. Ideally they should
probably be using Stripe's own recurring payment feature rather than storing
card numbers themselves.

~~~
dejan
Yup, we use Stripe and their subscriptions with their payment method storage.

We do not accept PayPal in the interface, but will accept payments for yearly
plans on individual basis. So if you wish to use PayPal, please just get in
touch for now.

------
rootlocus
How is this better than proton mail?
[https://protonmail.com/](https://protonmail.com/)

~~~
dejan
Hello, thank you for the question. ProtonMail is a different kind of email for
a different kind of audience, so it depends on what your needs are. Honestly,
we're ourselves puzzled over benefits of ProtonMail over just using yourself
GPG.

